# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Մրցույթներ > Թեմատիկ մրցույթներ > Արձակ. Նոր Ստեղծագործական Մրցույթ. Նմանակում

## Վոլտերա

Ակումբցինե՜ր հին ու նոր, չար ու բարի, ցինիկ ու լուրջ, երկարատև ու ցրտաշունչ ընդմիջումից հետո ակումբի ստեղծագործական մրցույթները վերադառնում են՝ նոր շնչով ու նոր ոգևորությամբ:  :Smile:  Այս անգամ որոշեցինք փորձել հայտնի հեղինակների ոճային նմանակումները, թե ինչքանով դա մեզ մոտ կստացվի, ինչքանով նմանակելն ու թխելը կտարբերենք իրարից ու ինչքանով մեր սեփական փորձարկումներն ու գրական ոճը կհամապատասխանեցնենք հայտնիների ոճային էլեմենտներին: Այս անգամ նմանակողների անունները փակ կլինեն, իսկ նմանակվողներինը՝ բաց, քանի որ վերջինիս դեպքում կկարողանանք գնահատել, թե որքանով է ստացվել նմանակումը: Ստորև այն հեղինակների անունների ցանկն է, որոնց պետք է նմանակեք՝ ձեր ընտրությամբ:  :Smile: 

1. Ռեյ Բրեդբերի
2. Անտոն Չեխով
3. Էդգար Պո
4. Չակ Պալանիկ
5. Էռնստ Հեմինգուեյ
6. Գրիմ եղբայրներ
7. Ֆրանց Կաֆկա
8. Գաբրիել Գարսիա Մարկես
9. Վիլյամ Սարոյան
10. Լուիս Քերոլ

*Կանոններ*
1. Ստեղծագործությունը պետք է լինի արձակ, հայերեն, մինչև 2000 *բառի* սահմաններում
2. Ստեղծագործությունը պետք է ուղարկել mariuoltera@yahoo.com էլեկտրոնային հասցեով, կամ նամակագրական համակարգով (PM), վերնագրում գրելով «Նմանակում: Մասնակցություն»
3. Ստեղծագործությունը կարող եք ուղարկել մինչև փետրվարի 13-ի օրվա  ավարտը՝ 24:00-ն:
4. Փետրվարի 14-ի երեկոյան կտեղադրվեն ստացված ստեղծագործությունները՝ նմանակվողների անուններով:
5. Յուրաքանչյուր մասնակից կարող է (ցանկալի է) ուղարկել մեկից ավելի տարբերակ:
6. Քննարկման ու քվեարկության ժամկետներն ու պայմանները կհայտարարվեն ստեղծագործությունները տեղադրելիս: 

Ընտել եմ ոճային առումով իրարից տարբեր հեղինակներ՝ բազմազանությունն ապահովելու համար: Չմոռանանք որ սա ոճային նմանակում է, ոչ թե իմաստային: Պետք է նմանակեք ոճը, սակայն դա պետք է արվի ձե՛ր սեփական մտահաղացման ու ձե՛ր ստեղծած հերոսների ուղեկցությամբ:


Հիշում ե՞ք վառվող գրքերի հոտը, մրջյունների մանրիկ քայլերը՝ ձեր մարմնի վրա, ստամոքս ցավեցնող երկար ու տանջալից ճամփան՝ դեպի ամրոց, կամ ասենք օնանիզմով զբաղվով փոքրիկ ու միամիտ պատանու ձախողումները. Դժվար թե մոռացած լինեք Չեշիրյան կատվի՝ նյարդեր սղոցող ժպիտն ու խեղճ փռշտացողին: Դրանք տպվում են մեր ուղեղում ու հիմնականում երբեք էլ էդտեղից դուրս չեն գալիս: Ու եթե շատ փորփրենք մեր արխիվը, կզգանք, որ ցանկացած տեսակի զգացողություն ու պատկեր ունենք, ու ոչ էլ երևակայությունից ենք կաղում, ևս մեկ անգամ կհամոզվենք, որ ամբողջ տիեզերքում չկա մի էնպիսի բան, որ մենք մեր ներսում չունենանք: Գնացի՜նք մեր արխիվները փորփրելու  :Kiss:

----------

Chuk (09.01.2014), Claudia Mori (10.01.2014), Dayana (09.01.2014), E-la Via (09.01.2014), Enna Adoly (10.01.2014), ivy (09.01.2014), keyboard (09.01.2014), Lílium (09.01.2014), melancholia (14.01.2014), Moonwalker (10.01.2014), Sagittarius (09.01.2014), Smokie (10.01.2014), Vardik! (09.01.2014), Այբ (10.01.2014), Անվերնագիր (09.01.2014), Անտիգոնե (11.01.2014), Արէա (09.01.2014), Դատարկություն (10.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (10.01.2014), Նարե91 (10.01.2014), Շինարար (10.01.2014), Ուլուանա (09.01.2014), Պիրիտ (11.01.2014), Ռուֆուս (09.01.2014), Տրիբուն (10.01.2014), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (09.01.2014)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Քննարկումներ թույլատրվում են  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բայց նմանակումն ու թխելը նույն բանը չե՞ն:  :Think:  ուղղակի նմանակումն ավելի չեզոք երանգ ունի, իսկ թխելը՝ բացասական:

Հ.Գ. Ափսոս Րաֆֆի չես դրել  :Jpit:  Բայց խոստանում եմ մրցույթից դուրս Րաֆֆուն նմանակել, մի քիչ զվարճանանք:

----------

Նաիրուհի (10.01.2014), Շինարար (10.01.2014), Վոլտերա (09.01.2014)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Բայց նմանակումն ու թխելը նույն բանը չե՞ն:  ուղղակի նմանակումն ավելի չեզոք երանգ ունի, իսկ թխելը՝ բացասական:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ափսոս Րաֆֆի չես դրել  Բայց խոստանում եմ մրցույթից դուրս Րաֆֆուն նմանակել, մի քիչ զվարճանանք:


Կարող ես որպես մրցույթից դուրս գործ ուղարկել, ես կդնեմ բոնուսների մեջ  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

Ստեղծագործությունները դնելիս գրելու ե՞ս, թե որ հեղինակին են նմանակել։

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Ստեղծագործությունները դնելիս գրելու ե՞ս, թե որ հեղինակին են նմանակել։


Դնելու եմ

----------

ivy (09.01.2014)

----------


## Chuk

Լավ մրցույթ ա  :Smile: 
Իմ կողմից մրցույթին՝ բաներներ: Որտև մասնակցել հավանաբար չեմ հասցնի  :Sad:

----------

Claudia Mori (10.01.2014), Dayana (10.01.2014), ivy (10.01.2014), Sagittarius (10.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (10.01.2014), Ռուֆուս (10.01.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

Գլխավոր էջից իմ ամենասիրած գրողը, կամ լավ համարյա ամենասիրած գրողը, Կաֆկան ինձ ասում ա՝ իսկ դու կարո՞ղ ես ինձ նման գրել :Love:  Մտա, որ ասեմ՝ իհարկե ոչ :Blush:

----------

Chuk (10.01.2014), Claudia Mori (10.01.2014), ivy (10.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (10.01.2014)

----------


## ivy

Դժվար ա ու նույնիսկ շատ։
Սկսենք ուշադիր ընթերցում-վերընթերցումից, չգրենք էլ, գոնե կարդալու խերը կմնա։

----------

CactuSoul (10.01.2014), Chuk (10.01.2014), Enna Adoly (10.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (10.01.2014), Շինարար (10.01.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Գլխավոր էջից իմ ամենասիրած գրողը, կամ լավ համարյա ամենասիրած գրողը, Կաֆկան ինձ ասում ա՝ իսկ դու կարո՞ղ ես ինձ նման գրել Մտա, որ ասեմ՝ իհարկե ոչ


Իրա նման չէ, բայց իրա ոճով կարող ես, չէ՞  :Smile:

----------


## Շինարար

> Իրա նման չէ, բայց իրա ոճով կարող ես, չէ՞


Շատ բարդ ա: Կարելի ա Հեմինգուեյոտ կամ Սարոյանոտ փորձել, բայց հայ կերպարներով, հայկական իրականությամբ Սարոյանն ու Հեմինգուեյը կարող ա իրականում լրիվ ուրիշ գրողի ոճով արդյունքում ստացվի :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (10.01.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Շատ բարդ ա: Կարելի ա Հեմինգուեյոտ կամ Սարոյանոտ փորձել, բայց հայ կերպարներով, հայկական իրականությամբ Սարոյանն ու Հեմինգուեյը կարող ա իրականում լրիվ ուրիշ գրողի ոճով արդյունքում ստացվի


Իսկապես շատ բարդ ա: 

Բայց ես ընդամենն ուզում էի ասել, որ դիտողությունդ ընդունել ու բաներների տեքստը փոխել եմ  :Jpit:

----------

Նաիրուհի (10.01.2014), Շինարար (10.01.2014)

----------


## impression

ա լյա Մարկես կարող եմ ու արել եմ  :Jpit:  
հիմա սատանեն ասում ա՝ մասնակցի, բայց արդեն Մարկեսը թեմայից դուրս ա 
սենց մտատանջվում եմ  :Smile:

----------

Հայկօ (10.01.2014), Վոլտերա (10.01.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ես էլ՝ ա լյա Ջոյս մի գործ ունեմ, հազար տարեկան: Եթե որպես բոնուս կանցնի, խնդրեմ...

----------

Վոլտերա (10.01.2014)

----------


## Dayana

> ա լյա Մարկես կարող եմ ու արել եմ  
> հիմա սատանեն ասում ա՝ մասնակցի, բայց արդեն Մարկեսը թեմայից դուրս ա 
> սենց մտատանջվում եմ


մի մտատանջվիր, գրիր  :Jpit:

----------


## Sagittarius

Ակումբցի գրողներ, մասնակցեք էլի... հոյակապ մրցույթ լինելու պոտենցիալ ունի:  :Love: 

հ.գ. բաներները լրիվ ծիծիկ են

----------

ivy (10.01.2014), Աթեիստ (10.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (10.01.2014), Պիրիտ (11.01.2014), Վոլտերա (10.01.2014)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Հետաքրքիր է` ով ռիսկ կանի Կաֆկա գրել, սպասում եմ  :Cool:

----------


## ivy

> Հետաքրքիր է` ով ռիսկ կանի Կաֆկա գրել, սպասում եմ


Կաֆկայի կարճ պատմվածքները վերջերս գերմաներեն կարդացի, լրիվ տարել էր. թարգամությունը կորցնում է լիքը բաներ, չես նկատում, թե հեղինակը բառերի հետ ոնց է «խաղացել», ինչ գժանոց արտահայտություններ ունի։
Չգիտեմ՝ ով ռիսկ կանի իր նման գրել, բայց ով գերմաներեն գիտի, թող անպայման բնօրինակով կարդա Կաֆկայի գործերը, հաստատ չի փոշմանի։

----------

Շինարար (10.01.2014), Պիրիտ (11.01.2014), Վոլտերա (10.01.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

> Կաֆկայի կարճ պատմվածքները վերջերս գերմաներեն կարդացի, լրիվ տարել էր. թարգամությունը կորցնում է լիքը բաներ, չես նկատում, թե հեղինակը բառերի հետ ոնց է «խաղացել», ինչ գժանոց արտահայտություններ ունի։
> Չգիտեմ՝ ով ռիսկ կանի իր նման գրել, բայց ով գերմաներեն գիտի, թող անպայման բնօրինակով կարդա Կաֆկայի գործերը, հաստատ չի փոշմանի։


Չբռնե՞մ՝ գեևրմաներեն սովորեմ :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (15.01.2014), ivy (10.01.2014), Sagittarius (10.01.2014)

----------


## ivy

Իսկ դուք նկատե՞լ էիք, որ ցուցակում ոչ մի կին չկա  :Think: 




> 1. Ռեյ Բրեդբերի
> 2. Անտոն Չեխով
> 3. Էդգար Պո
> 4. Չակ Պալանիկ
> 5. Էռնստ Հեմինգուեյ
> 6. Գրիմ եղբայրներ
> 7. Ֆրանց Կաֆկա
> 8. Գաբրիել Գարսիա Մարկես
> 9. Վիլյամ Սարոյան
> 10. Լուիս Քերոլ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ դուք նկատե՞լ էիք, որ ցուցակում ոչ մի կին չկա


Իսկականից  :Angry2:

----------

Alphaone (15.01.2014)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Իսկ դուք նկատե՞լ էիք, որ ցուցակում ոչ մի կին չկա


Էս գերմանացի ֆիմինիստներն էլ  :Beee:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Իսկ դուք նկատե՞լ էիք, որ ցուցակում ոչ մի կին չկա


Պալանիկը գալուբոյ ա :screwy:

----------


## ivy

Ոչ էլ սևամորթ կա   :Angry2: 
Անուկի ականջը կանչի   :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ոչ էլ սևամորթ կա  
> Անուկի ականջը կանչի


Հայ գրող էլ չկա  :LOL:

----------

Շինարար (11.01.2014)

----------


## Baltazar

Իսկ ինչ  անեն էն մարդիկ, ովքեր նշված գրողներից  ոչ  մեկին չեն կարդացել ?

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Իսկ ինչ  անեն էն մարդիկ, ովքեր նշված գրողներից  ոչ  մեկին չեն կարդացել ?


Նման մարդիկ դժվար թե էս թեմայում որևէ գործ ունենան:

----------


## Baltazar

> Նման մարդիկ դժվար թե էս թեմայում որևէ գործ ունենան:


  Ստեղծագործելու համար չգիտեի, որ պարտադիր  է  նշված հեղինակներին կարդալ; Մարդու իրավունքների ոտնահարում ...  Ես  այդ  մարդկանցից եմ և այստեղ եմ

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Ստեղծագործելու համար չգիտեի, որ պարտադիր  է  նշված հեղինակներին կարդալ; Մարդու իրավունքների ոտնահարում ...


Պարտավորի հարց չի: Ուղղակի միայն ստեղծագործելուց հեռու մարդկանց նշված հեղինակները ծանոթ չեն:

----------


## Baltazar

> Պարտավորի հարց չի: Ուղղակի միայն ստեղծագործելուց հեռու մարդկանց նշված հեղինակները ծանոթ չեն:


 Դա  քո  կարծիքն  է  Մարի  ջան

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Դա  քո  կարծիքն  է  Մարի  ջան


Շատ հնարավոր է  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր Մարիին ասում եմ՝ էս մրցույթի կայֆը գիտե՞ս որն ա, գոնե քիչ թե շատ կարդացած մարդիկ կմասնակցեն, որակ ա, բան ա, կլինի: Ասում ա՝ հա լավ, ինչ էլ մի գրողներ են, սաղն էլ կարդացել են իրանց  :Jpit: 

Բայց դե կարծում եմ՝ իրոք շատ լավ ա, որ սենց ա, որովհետև չկարդացող հեղինակները եթե որոշեն մասնակցել, գոնե մի երկու բան կկարդան, նոր կմասնակցեն: 

Բալթազար ջան, հարգելիս, ախր էլ ո՞նց բացատրենք, որ առանց կարդալու գրել չի լինում: Ինձ ցույց տուր որևէ հայտնի գրողի: Լավ, չեմ ասում էն ամենադեմքերին, գոնե միջին որակի, որ առանց կարդալու ա գրող դարձել, խոսքերս հետ կվերցնեմ:

----------

Alphaone (15.01.2014), Baltazar (13.01.2014), keyboard (13.01.2014), melancholia (14.01.2014), Sagittarius (14.01.2014), Sambitbaba (14.01.2014), Վոլտերա (13.01.2014)

----------


## ivy

Մարի ջան, էդ մինչև 2000 բառը քո վերջնական և հաստատ որոշումն է՞:

----------

Վոլտերա (13.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Քանի օր ա նստած գցում-բռնում եմ՝ որին նմանակեմ, չեմ կողմնորոշվում: Նենց որ, ով պատվեր ունի, թող շուտ ասի, ըստ պատվերի կգրեմ (բացի Պալանիկից, որտև իրանից բան չեմ կարդացել):

----------


## Chuk

> Քանի օր ա նստած գցում-բռնում եմ՝ որին նմանակեմ, չեմ կողմնորոշվում: Նենց որ, ով պատվեր ունի, թող շուտ ասի, ըստ պատվերի կգրեմ (բացի Պալանիկից, որտև իրանից բան չեմ կարդացել):


Ստեղծագործության հեղինակի բացահայտումը չի թույլատրվում, նախնական պատվերը գրեթե նույնական ա ինքնաբացահայտման հետ  :Tongue:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ստեղծագործության հեղինակի բացահայտումը չի թույլատրվում, նախնական պատվերը գրեթե նույնական ա ինքնաբացահայտման հետ


Արտ, թող մի քիչ խաղ անեմ յա  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

Իսկ եթե բաց անուններով ու առանց քվեարկությամբ լինի՞, մենակ քննարկումներով: Բոլորս միասին շատ նյարդեր կխնայենք: Ինչ կասեք:

Մեկ էլ եթե հավես ու ժամանակ ունեք, ամեն հեղինակի գրական ոճը մի քիչ ներկայացրեք էստեղ (թեկուզ վիքիից կարելի է թարգմանել), որ էն ընթերցողները, ովքեր պիտի գնահատեն աշխատանքները, բայց էս ցուցակի հեղինակներին լավ ծանոթ չեն, գոնե մի քիչ պատկերացում կազմեն: 
Իհարկե, չեմ կարծում, որ գնահատվելու է մենակ «նմանությամբ», նաև լավ ստացվածի ու ուղղակի պատմվածքը հավանելու ֆակտորներն էլ հաստատ կան, բայց դե ոճի նմանակումը մրցույթի հիմնական կետն է:

----------

Ռուֆուս (14.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ եթե բաց անուններով ու առանց քվեարկությամբ լինի՞, մենակ քննարկումներով: Բոլորս միասին շատ նյարդեր կխնայենք: Ինչ կասեք:
> 
> Մեկ էլ եթե հավես ու ժամանակ ունեք, ամեն հեղինակի գրական ոճը մի քիչ ներկայացրեք էստեղ (թեկուզ վիքիից կարելի է թարգմանել), որ էն ընթերցողները, ովքեր պիտի գնահատեն աշխատանքները, բայց էս ցուցակի հեղինակներին լավ ծանոթ չեն, գոնե մի քիչ պատկերացում կազմեն: 
> Իհարկե, չեմ կարծում, որ գնահատվելու է մենակ «նմանությամբ», նաև լավ ստացվածի ու ուղղակի պատմվածքը հավանելու ֆակտորներն էլ հաստատ կան, բայց դե ոճի նմանակումը մրցույթի հիմնական կետն է:


Ռիփ, դու էլ, քո բաց անուններն էլ  :Angry2: 
Ես ստեղ հետաքրքիր ստրատեգիա եմ մշակում, թե ոնց անեմ, որ սաղ շփոթվեն, դու ասում ես՝ բաց անուն  :Beee: 
Բայց հեղինակների ոճը մի քանի բառով ներկայացնելը լավ միտք ա: Կարծում եմ՝ դա մրցույթի մասնակիցներին էլ կօգնի: Ի վերջո, պետք ա էդ սաղ կարդացածդ մի ձև ամփոփես: Էսօր իրիկվա յան ես մի էրկու հատը կթարգմանեմ:

----------

Smokie (14.01.2014)

----------


## ivy

Դե լավ, փակ անուններով, բայց առանց քվերակության, էդպես գոնե... :լօվ :փիս

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե լավ, փակ անուններով, բայց առանց քվերակության, էդպես գոնե... :լօվ :փիս


բայց ինչի՞ է: սաղ կայֆը կորում ա;

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Բայց էս մրցույթների ամենահավես կողմերից էլ հենց քվեարկությունն ու փակ անուններն են: Մի զրկեք մեզ էս հաճույքներից  :Sad:

----------

Alphaone (15.01.2014), Վոլտերա (14.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց էս մրցույթների ամենահավես կողմերից էլ հենց քվեարկությունն ու փակ անուններն են: Մի զրկեք մեզ էս հաճույքներից


Ռիփը աչքիս ծանր ա տանում  :Sad:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ռիփը աչքիս ծանր ա տանում


Ու հլը թող համարձակվի փակ ու քվեարկությամբ մրցույթին չմասնակցի:  :Angry2:  Ձեռիցս չի պրծնի  :Angry2:

----------


## ivy

> Ռիփը աչքիս ծանր ա տանում


Հարցը ես չեմ, ես հազար մրցույթի եմ մասնակցել, բոլորն էլ քվեարկությամբ։ Ուղղակի ընդհանուր մթնոլորտը շատ շիկացած ա լինում, հատկապես վերջին մրցույթը էդպիսին էր, ի դեպ ես էդ մեկին ոչ էլ մասնակցում էի, սրան էլ կարող ա չմասնակցել։ Ուղղակի էլ չեմ ուզում, որ էդպես լինի։ Ինձ թվում ա, բաց անունները կամ քվեարկություն չլինելը կարող են թեթևացնել մթնոլորտը։

----------


## Վոլտերա

Այվ...ես հատուկ քեզ համար առանց քվեարկության, բաց անուններով մրցույթ կանեմ  :Jpit:  չնեղվես

----------


## ivy

Իմ մասին չէր խոսքը, բայց մերսի Մարի ջան   :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հարցը ես չեմ, ես հազար մրցույթի եմ մասնակցել, բոլորն էլ քվեարկությամբ։ Ուղղակի ընդհանուր մթնոլորտը շատ շիկացած ա լինում, հատկապես վերջին մրցույթը էդպիսին էր, ի դեպ ես էդ մեկին ոչ էլ մասնակցում էի, սրան էլ կարող ա չմասնակցել։ Ուղղակի էլ չեմ ուզում, որ էդպես լինի։ Ինձ թվում ա, բաց անունները կամ քվեարկություն չլինելը կարող են թեթևացնել մթնոլորտը։


Ռիփ, վերջին մրցույթի ի՞նչն էր շիկացած: Շատ էլ թեթև մրցույթ էր:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ռիփը աչքիս ծանր ա տանում


Դու էլ նենց ոչինչ իրականում :Jpit:  Ու բոլոր ստեղծագործողներն էլ: Նորմալ ա:

----------


## ivy

> Ռիփ, վերջին մրցույթի ի՞նչն էր շիկացած: Շատ էլ թեթև մրցույթ էր:


Դե լավ, սուս եմ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դու էլ նենց ոչինչ իրականում Ու բոլոր ստեղծագործողներն էլ: Նորմալ ա:


Էսքան ժամանակ ամենածանր տարածս մրցույթը հենց բաց անուններովն էր  :Beee:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Կարելի՞ ա մի բան ասեմ  :Blush: 

Եթե չեմ սխալվում վերջին մրցույթի ժամանակը ընդամենը մեկ գրառում եմ արել, մտել կարծիքս եմ գրել ու դուրս եմ եկել ու քննարկումներին առանձնապես չեմ էլ հետևել: Ու ընդհանրապես վերջին մի քանի մրցույթների քննարկումները իմ մոտ կներեք այ էս  :Bad:  սմայլիկն էր առաջացնում: Պատճառը քննարկման թեմաներում էջեր ձգվող ոչինչ չասող, անբովանդակ ու անհամ զրից-օֆֆթոփներն էին: Էջերը թերթում էի ու բախտս բերում էր, եթե էջի վրա գոնե մի գրառում կոնկրետ տարբերակներին էր վերաբերվում: Ես հիշում եմ էն հին ու բարի ժամանակները, երբ ստեղծագործական մրցույթները բավականին թեժ ու շիկացած մթնոլորտում էին անցնում՝ էլ իրար կոկորդ էինք կրծում, էլ անխնա իրար քլգում էինք, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ ոչ քլնգողներն էին չափերն անցնում, ոչ էլ մասնակիցները նեղվում, քննարկումներն էլ հետաքրքիր ու երբեմն էլ զվարճալի էին անցնում:

Իսկ էս վերջին մրցույթներին հատկապես Մեֆիստոֆելեսի մասնակցությամբ ֆլուդները լրիվ համը հանում էին: Ոնց որ հատուկ նպատակ դրված լիներ՝ մարդկանց վիրավորել, նսեմացնել ու հունից հանել: Ես Վոլտերային չեմ մեղադրում ու չեմ ասում, որ վատ է մոդերավորում: Ես ինքս բազմիցս հայտնվել եմ էդ դրության մեջ ու շատ հաճախ ժամանակի սղության կամ հավես չունենալու պատճառով իմ բաժինների թեմաներում օֆֆթոփների դեմը չեմ առել: Բայց Վոլտերային կխնդրեի, որ էս մրցույթի ժամանակ աչալուրջ լինի ու չթողնի բանը բանից անցնի: Չգիտեմ, ես իրոք ուզում եմ, որ էս մրցույթը հավես անցնի, առանց կիլոմետրեր ձգվող, ոչինչ չասող գրառումների:

----------

Smokie (15.01.2014), Արէա (15.01.2014), Վոլտերա (15.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լավ, սկսենք մի քանի գրողների ոճին անդրադառնալ: Էստեղ բացի վիքիից իմ խիստ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն էլ եմ խցկելու, նենց որ արխային քլնգեք:

*Էռնեստ Հեմինգուեյ*
Հեմինգուեյի ոճն առանձնանում է նրանով, որ ենթարկվում է այսպես կոչված «սառցաբեկորի տեսությանը», այսինքն՝ այն, ինչ դրսից տեսանելի է, դեռ ամենը չէ: Առաջին հայացքից անիմաստ ու ձանձրալի թվացող երկխոսությունների տակ կարող է հսկայական աշխարհ թաքնված լինել: Ավելին՝ կարող է մի գործողությամբ մի բոլորովին այլ երևույթ ցույց տալ:

Հեմինգուեյի բառապաշարը հարուստ չէ. բնագրով կարդացողները նկատած կլինեն, որ բառարան բացելու կարիք առանձնապես չեն ունենում: Նախադասությունները կարճ են. բարդ ստորադասական նախադասություններ հազվադեպ են հանդիպում: Խուսափում է ածականներից, խուսափում է ավելորդ ինֆորմացիայից, մեկնաբանություններից:

Հաճախ նրան մեղադրում են, որ իր գրականությունն էմոցիաներից զուրկ է: Բայց դա այդպես չէ: Հեմինգուեյը չի նկարագրում էմոցիաներ, դրանք ցույց է տալիս: Նա փորձում է իրավիճակներն ամբողջությամբ ներկայացնել, էմոցիաներն էլ անպայման դրա մի մասն են: Փորձեք կենտրոնացած կարդալ Հեմինգուեյի որևէ գործ, ու կզգաք, որ անգամ հերոսի ձայնի ինտոնացիան եք ընկալում, չնայած բուն տեքստի մեջ որևէ բան չկա:

Հեմինգուեյի հերոսներն իրական մարդիկ են: Նրա գործերը կարդալիս երբեք դրական-բացասական չես գտնում, անգամ չես կարողանում դատել հերոսներին, որովհետև շատ բնական են, իրական, հողեղեն: Էդ մասին Հեմինգուեյն ինքը գրողներին խորհուրդ է տալիս «ստեղծել կենդանի մարդկանց: Մարդկանց, ոչ թե կերպարների: Կերպարը ծաղրանկար է»:

----------

CactuSoul (28.01.2014), ivy (16.01.2014), Sambitbaba (15.01.2014), Smokie (15.01.2014), Vardik! (20.01.2014), Դատարկություն (19.01.2014), Ուլուանա (15.01.2014), Վոլտերա (15.01.2014)

----------


## Sagittarius

Պտի օֆֆտոպեմ, բայց «սառցաբեկորը» էն անիմաստ հայաֆիկացված բառերին ա պատկանում: Նախ հոլանդերենից փոխառնված «այսբերգը» օգտագործվում ա և՛ անգելերնում, և՛ գերմաներենում, և՛ ռուսերենում, և եթե հավատանք գուգլին՝ իսպաներենում, ֆրանսերենում (չգիտեմ, ինչևէ): 

Ու դրանից բացի, սառցա*բեկոր* առաջանում ա, երբ ես կայպիրինյա եմ պատրաստում. թե չէ էտ անտերը եքա սար ա, որի ութանասուն տոկոսը ջրի տակ է, դրա համար էլ նման փախբերությունների աղբյուր ա օգտագործվում: 

Էտ մի բանն էլ թող մնա իրա օրիգինալ անունով: Ես համոզված եմ, որ մեր պապերը այսբերգների վրա թան չեն խմել ու մեզանից չեն նեղանա:

----------

Sambitbaba (15.01.2014), Վոլտերա (15.01.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Մի հատ առաջարկ: Իսկ ի՞նչ կասեք, եթե էս մրցույթը անցկացվի լրիվ փակ բազմակի ընտրությամբ քվեարկությամբ: Այսինքն ոչ ոք չտեսնի ու չիմանա, թե ով ում օգտին է քվեարկել: Ոչինչ, թող հեղինակներն էլ ամեն մեկն իրենց օգտին քվեարկեն, 1 ձայնից շատ բան չի փոխվի: Եթե լուրջ չարաշահումներ էլ լինեն, ադմինիստրատորները կարող են դրա դիմացն առնել: Ուղղակի մասնակիցները պակաս կաշկանդված կլինեն, քան թե բաց քվեարկությամբ ու քննարկումները ավելի հետաքրքիր կանցնեն:

----------

boooooooom (27.01.2014), Lílium (15.01.2014), Vardik! (20.01.2014), Ուլուանա (15.01.2014), Վոլտերա (15.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի հատ առաջարկ: Իսկ ի՞նչ կասեք, եթե էս մրցույթը անցկացվի լրիվ փակ բազմակի ընտրությամբ քվեարկությամբ: Այսինքն ոչ ոք չտեսնի ու չիմանա, թե ով ում օգտին է քվեարկել: Ոչինչ, թող հեղինակներն էլ ամեն մեկն իրենց օգտին քվեարկեն, 1 ձայնից շատ բան չի փոխվի: Եթե լուրջ չարաշահումներ էլ լինեն, ադմինիստրատորները կարող են դրա դիմացն առնել: Ուղղակի մասնակիցները պակաս կաշկանդված կլինեն, քան թե բաց քվեարկությամբ ու քննարկումները ավելի հետաքրքիր կանցնեն:


Հա, էդ մի տարբերակը շատ կայֆ կլինի  :Smile:

----------


## Վոլտերա

Ուշադրություն: Մրցույթի ժամկետը հետաձգվում է: Պատմվածքները կարող եք ուղարկել մինչև հունվարի 31-ի օրվա ավարտը՝ 24:00-ն: Քվեարկությունը կսկվի փետրվարի 1-ից:  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ուշադրություն: Մրցույթի ժամկետը հետաձգվում է: Պատմվածքները կարող եք ուղարկել մինչև հունվարի 31-ի օրվա ավարտը՝ 24:00-ն: Քվեարկությունը կսկվի փետրվարի 1-ից:


ուռա˜  :Smile:  

Էսօր Հեմինգուեյից մի հատ շատ հավես պատմվածք կարդացի, կուզեի մի փոքրիկ հատվածով կիսվել: Ներող, եթե թարգմանությունն անկապ ա:
- Անցյալ շաբաթ նա ինքնասպանության փորձ է արել,- ասաց մատուցողներից մեկը:
- Ինչու՞:
- Հուսահատությունից:
- Ինչի՞ց:
- Ոչնչից:
- Ի՞նչ գիտես, որ ոչնչից:
- Նա լիքը փող ունի:

----------

Enna Adoly (19.01.2014), Lílium (15.01.2014), Ռուֆուս (15.01.2014), Վոլտերա (15.01.2014)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> ուռա˜  
> 
> Էսօր Հեմինգուեյից մի հատ շատ հավես պատմվածք կարդացի, կուզեի մի փոքրիկ հատվածով կիսվել: Ներող, եթե թարգմանությունն անկապ ա:
> - Անցյալ շաբաթ նա ինքնասպանության փորձ է արել,- ասաց մատուցողներից մեկը:
> - Ինչու՞:
> - Հուսահատությունից:
> - Ինչի՞ց:
> - Ոչնչից:
> - Ի՞նչ գիտես, որ ոչնչից:
> - Նա լիքը փող ունի:


Բյուր, նենց միամիտ ձևով ինքնաբացահայտվում ես, իբր ուզում ես ասել՝ հա ինչ եմ անում որ, Հեմինգուեյին եմ ներկայացում...  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, նենց միամիտ ձևով ինքնաբացահայտվում ես, իբր ուզում ես ասել՝ հա ինչ եմ անում որ, Հեմինգուեյին եմ ներկայացում...


Այ աղջիկ, դու ի՞նչ գիտես ես ում եմ նմանակելու, որ խոսում ես  :Tongue:  Սկի ես չգիտեմ, մենակ էն գիտեմ, որ հիմա Հեմինգուեյ եմ կարդում  :Jpit:

----------

Վոլտերա (15.01.2014)

----------


## Smokie

> Կարելի՞ ա մի բան ասեմ 
> 
> Եթե չեմ սխալվում վերջին մրցույթի ժամանակը ընդամենը մեկ գրառում եմ արել, մտել կարծիքս եմ գրել ու դուրս եմ եկել ու քննարկումներին առանձնապես չեմ էլ հետևել: Ու ընդհանրապես վերջին մի քանի մրցույթների քննարկումները իմ մոտ կներեք այ էս  սմայլիկն էր առաջացնում: Պատճառը քննարկման թեմաներում էջեր ձգվող ոչինչ չասող, անբովանդակ ու անհամ զրից-օֆֆթոփներն էին: Էջերը թերթում էի ու բախտս բերում էր, եթե էջի վրա գոնե մի գրառում կոնկրետ տարբերակներին էր վերաբերվում: Ես հիշում եմ էն հին ու բարի ժամանակները, երբ ստեղծագործական մրցույթները բավականին թեժ ու շիկացած մթնոլորտում էին անցնում՝ էլ իրար կոկորդ էինք կրծում, էլ անխնա իրար քլգում էինք, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ ոչ քլնգողներն էին չափերն անցնում, ոչ էլ մասնակիցները նեղվում, քննարկումներն էլ հետաքրքիր ու երբեմն էլ զվարճալի էին անցնում:
> 
> Իսկ էս վերջին մրցույթներին հատկապես Մեֆիստոֆելեսի մասնակցությամբ ֆլուդները լրիվ համը հանում էին: Ոնց որ հատուկ նպատակ դրված լիներ՝ մարդկանց վիրավորել, նսեմացնել ու հունից հանել: Ես Վոլտերային չեմ մեղադրում ու չեմ ասում, որ վատ է մոդերավորում: Ես ինքս բազմիցս հայտնվել եմ էդ դրության մեջ ու շատ հաճախ ժամանակի սղության կամ հավես չունենալու պատճառով իմ բաժինների թեմաներում օֆֆթոփների դեմը չեմ առել: Բայց Վոլտերային կխնդրեի, որ էս մրցույթի ժամանակ աչալուրջ լինի ու չթողնի բանը բանից անցնի: Չգիտեմ, ես իրոք ուզում եմ, որ էս մրցույթը հավես անցնի, առանց կիլոմետրեր ձգվող, ոչինչ չասող գրառումների:


Ես ահավոր նեղվում եմ, երբ տեսնում եմ, որ մի մեծ դափոն էջեր կան կարդալու ու շատ եմ ուրախանում, երբ էդ զրիցների պահերը ջրի պես առաջ են գնում :Jpit:  Իսկ երբ գրական ժանրի, կամ մրցութային պատմվածքի վերաբերյալ ահավոր երկար, բարդ քարոզ եմ տեսնում՝ աչքաթող եմ անում (Մեֆը վառ օրինակ): :Pardon:  

Իհարկե ծավալից նեղվելը կա, բայց մի կողմից էլ... էդ զրույցները էնքան են եղել, որ առանց դրա արդեն չեմ պատկերացնում մրցույթը, քննարկումները, ոնց-որ հետաքրքիր համ ու հոտ տան մրցույթին: Չնայած ո՞վ գիտի առանց դրանց ի՞նչ կլիներ: :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս ի՞նչ խորհրդավոր լռություն ա ստեղ: Ո՞նց եք, մարդիկ, գրող-մրող չկա՞:

----------


## Skeptic

Մրող կա:  :Unsure:

----------

Alphaone (19.01.2014), ivy (19.01.2014), Smokie (20.01.2014), Արէա (19.01.2014), Ռուֆուս (19.01.2014)

----------


## ivy

Բյուր, եթե էսքան «բաց անունների» դեմ պայքարելուց հետո վերջը Հեմինգուեյ ես գրել, է՜, սովորականի նման շա՜տ փակ անուններով մրցույթ կլինի   :Jpit:

----------

Rhayader (20.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, եթե էսքան «բաց անունների» դեմ պայքարելուց հետո վերջը Հեմինգուեյ ես գրել, է՜, սովորականի նման շա՜տ փակ անուններով մրցույթ կլինի


Ռիփ, ես 10 հատ գործ եմ պատրաստել էս մրցույթին  :Beee:

----------

ivy (21.01.2014)

----------


## ivy

*Ռեյ Բրեդբերի*
Բրեդբերին շատ պատկերավոր է գրում, էնպես, որ իր նկարագրած ամեն ինչը վիզուալ է դառնում կարդալիս: Իր ժանրերն են՝ sci-fi, ֆենթեզի, առեղծված, սարսափ, ու դրանք ինքն էնպես է ներկայացնում է, որ ամեն ինչ «հնարավորի» սահմաններում են մնում: Իր պատմությունները, կերպարները, երկխոսություններն ու ամբողջ զարգացումը լրիվ հավատալու են՝ անգամ ամենաֆանտաստիկ իրավիճակում: Հենց էն պատճառով, որ շատ կենդանի է գրում: Հնարավոր չի Բրեդբերի կարդալիս իր պատմած ամեն ինչը «չտեսնել»: 
Իր շարադրանքը հարուստ է սիրուն ու մանրամասն նկարագրություններով, խորը հույզերով, բայց երբեք բառախեղդ չի անում: Ոչ էլ ձանձրացնում է. իր ամեն տողը կարդալիս արդեն ուզում ես իմանալ, թե հետո ինչ է լինելու: Գրելիս աշխատում է հեռու մնալ «քոմենթներից» ու բացատրություններից և կարող է որոշ բան «չբացված» թողնել ընթերցողի համար: Տալիս է բավականաչափ ինֆորմացիա, որ հասկանաս, թե ինչի մասին է խոսքը, բայց նաև բավականաչափ ինֆորմացիա հետ է պահում, որ ինքդ էլ մտածես ընթերցելիս: Իր գրածներում վերաստեղծող ու ստեղծագործական երևակայության լիքը նյութ կա ընթերցողի համար:
Շատ սիրուն գրող է:

*Չակ Պալանիկ*
Պալանիկը սովորություն ունի նույնիսկ ամենանատուրալիստական, տհաճ կամ գռեհիկ տեսարանը հանգիստ պատմելով առաջ տանել, այսպես ասած՝ աչքն էլ չճպպացնելով: Որ մտածում ես՝ խփնված է էս տղեն: Հաճախ գրում է գլխավոր հերոսի անունից, նա է պատմողը: Բայց քեզ չի էլ թվում, թե ինքը քեզ հետ է խոսում. ինքն իր համար իր պատմությունն է անում, կուզես լսի, չես ուզի՝ սատանան քեզ հետ: 
Ժանրը ավելի հին գործերում «տրանսգրեսիվ» է, երբ հասարակության նորմերի հետ չհարմարվող մարդիկ սկսում են ագրեսիվ, տարօրինակ ու թոկից փախած վարք ցուցաբերել ու հաճախ՝ իրենք իրենց հանդեպ: Ավելի նոր գործերում Պալանիկի ժանրը սատիրիկ սարսափն է: Կարդալիս էնպես չի, որ վախից կդողաս, որովհետև իր նկարագրած ամեն ինչի մեջ մի տեսակ կիսածաղրական տոն կա, զավեշտ: Ու պատմությունները դրա հետևանքով ամենևին վախենալու չեն, այլ ավելի շատ զարմացնող, երբեմն՝ շոկային, երբեմն՝ աբսուրդ թվացող, բայց միշտ՝ հավեսով առաջ տանող: 
Գրելիս հաճախ օգտագործում է կրկնություններ՝ կրկնվող նախադասություններ, արտահայտություններ: Կան մարդիկ, որ հարուստ ածականներով են սիրում գրել, ինքն ավելի շատ բայերով ու գոյականներով է գրում: Մինիմալ բառերով ամեն ինչ ասում է: Նախադասությունները հաճախ կտրուկ են լինում, չոր ու չեն էլ ուզում, որ դու իրենց «սիրես», բայց դու իրենց միևնույն է սիրում ես, որովհետև "entertaining" ֆակտոր ունեն:
Պատմության վերջում երբեմն անսպասելի շրջադարձներ են լինում կամ ուղղակի կիսատ թվող, անսպասելի ավարտներ, որոնք իրականում լավ սազում են ամբողջ ոճին:
Կամ կսիրես, կամ կատես իրեն. «դե ոչինչ էնպես» վերաբերմունք դժվար թե ստացվի:

----------

Alphaone (27.01.2014), CactuSoul (28.01.2014), Sambitbaba (27.01.2014), Շինարար (27.01.2014), Վոլտերա (27.01.2014)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Էդգար Պո

Պոն մի այլ ձևի վատատես ու մռայլ հեղինակ է: Իրեն կարդալուց ուղղակի դող է անցնում մարմնովդ: Ի տարբերություն Պալանիկի, Պոն ամենասովորական երևությները ներկայացնում է սարսափի ու սևի տեսանկյունից, իր ձեռքն ընկնող ցանկացած պատկեր ու առարկա դառնում են իր պես խանգարված: Ինքը խաղում է մարդկային վախերի հետ: Ինքը մի հատ ահավոր ներքին հաճույքով է պատկերում բոլոր սարսափի տեսարանները ու դու կարդալուց զգում ես, որ խաբված ես: Պոն ստեղծագործում է սարսափ, դետեկտիվ, տեղ տեղ գոթական տարրեր պարունակող ժանրերում: Հիմնականում պատկերները ողողված են մարդկային վախերի, սարսափների ու խանգարված մտքերի տեսարաններով: Չնայած որ Պոն իր գործերում մեծ տեղ է տալիս նաև տրամաբանությանն ու վերլուծությանը: Ոճային առումով` արտաքինից ինքը գրում է բավականին չորը ու սառը տոնայնությամբ, սարսափի մթնոլորտը ստեղծվում է ավելի խորքերից: Իր` համարյա բոլոր ստեղծագործություններում առկա է հենց իր անձը` հիմնականում առաջին դեմքով պատմելուց: Ինքն ավելի շատ մտածված կառույցներ է ստեղծում, քան ասենք գրում է: Չնայած իր մութ ու բացասական մթնոլորտի, իր մոտ գերիշխում է հիմնականում միտքը` երբեմն էնքան առողջ ու գիտակից, որ զարմանում ես թե ոնց կարող է էդպես մտածողը ստեղծի մոտավորապես հոգեկան հիվանդության հասնող արվեստ: Պոն մի շնչով է կարդացվում, բայց կարդալու ամբողջ ընթացքում համ ֆիզիկականի, համ առավել ևս հոգեկանի վրա մի այլ ձևի է ազդում:

----------

Alphaone (28.01.2014), CactuSoul (28.01.2014), Nihil (28.01.2014), Sambitbaba (28.01.2014), Արէա (27.01.2014), Դատարկություն (28.01.2014)

----------


## ivy

Մարի ջան, հետաքրքիր է, որ ես Պոյին էդքան վատատես ու մռայլ չեմ ընկալել. իհարկե մահվան թեման ակտուալ է իր մոտ, բայց ինչ-որ շատ սիրուն ու խորը բան կա իր գործերում։

----------

CactuSoul (28.01.2014), Վոլտերա (27.01.2014)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Մարի ջան, հետաքրքիր է, որ ես Պոյին էդքան վատատես ու մռայլ չեմ ընկալել. իհարկե մահվան թեման ակտուալ է իր մոտ, բայց ինչ-որ շատ սիրուն ու խորը բան կա իր գործերում։


Այվ, ես չուզեցի չափից դուրս շատ սեփական կարծիքս հայտնել, որովհետև կշեղվեի թեմայից: Ես Պոյից անվերջ կարող եմ խոսել, ինքն իմ ամենա ամենա..հեղինակն ա ու մարդը: Ընդհանրապես ինձ համար ամենախոր ու ամենասիրուն բաները հենց մռայլության մեջ են թաքնված: Ուզում եմ ասել չուզեցի բացահայտ ասել` խորը, բազմաշերտ ու սիրուն: Էն երևույթները, որ վերագրեցի իրեն, արդեն իսկ դրա մասին էին խոսում:

----------

ivy (28.01.2014)

----------


## impression

Գաբրիել Գարսիա Մարկես

Մարկեսը գրում ա գոյություն չունեցող բաների մասին նենց, որ ուզում ես վեր կենալ ու գնալ էն տեղը, որտեղ դրանք գոյություն ունեն, որտև ինքը նենց հանգիստ ա քեզ խաբում, որ մտքովդ էլ չի անցնում քեզ խաբված զգալ
տենց լիքը մարդիկ գնացել էին Մակոնդոն գտնելու /ձուն գա գլխներիդ/

Մարկեսը շատ ա նկարագրում, նախադասությունները երկար են, բազմաթիվ ածականներով հարուստ, պատկերները լի են ու գունագեղ, ոչ մի բաց տեղ չի թողնում, ամբողջական նկար ես տեսնում

ինքը ահավոր շատ ա սիրում ժամանակները խառնել իրար
նաև շատ ա սիրում հերոսների անունները կամ նույնը դնել կամ նենց անել, որ դրանք իրար շատ նման լինեն
ահավոր շատ ա գործածում վաղակատար ժամանակը, որն էլ հենց մատնում ա էն, որ ինքն ամբողջ ուժով զոռ ա տալիս երևակայությանը

ու դե գրում ա մոգական ռեալիզմ ոճի մեջ  :Wink:

----------

CactuSoul (28.01.2014), Sambitbaba (28.01.2014), Դատարկություն (28.01.2014), Վոլտերա (29.01.2014)

----------


## impression

Լյուիս Քերոլ

բառախաղի վարպետ

եթե ուզում ես նմանակել Քերոլին, պետք ա իմանաս լիքը ասացվածքներ ու առածներ ու կարողանաս դրանք նենց իրար խառնել, որ համ հետաքրքիր լինի համ էլ անսովոր

սյուռ ա լրիվ Քերոլը, ահավոր շատ ա սիրում մետաֆորաներ ու համեմատություններ

հաճախ գրում ա "իրան միամիտի տեղ դրած", ու էդ շատ կայֆ էֆեկտ ա, դու իրականում հասկանում ես, թե ինքը ինչ պտուղ ա

մեր էս մի ախպերը չգիտեմ ինչ ոճի մեջ ա գրում, էկեք համարենք դա սյուրռեալիզմ, կարող ա և ճիշտ եմ  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (28.01.2014), Sambitbaba (28.01.2014), Դատարկություն (28.01.2014), Վոլտերա (29.01.2014)

----------


## ivy

> ու դե գրում ա մոգական ռեալիզմ *ոճի* մեջ





> մեր էս մի ախպերը չգիտեմ ինչ *ոճի* մեջ ա գրում, էկեք համարենք դա սյուրռեալիզմ


Սրանք ժանրերն են ոնց որ թե, ոչ թե ոճը...

----------


## impression

> Սրանք ժանրերն են ոնց որ թե, ոչ թե ոճը...


հա՜, հա  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

Մարի ջան, էս մրցույթին դեռ ինչքան կա, մի բան դիր կարդանք: Գոնե մի թիզեր, մի թրեյլեր: Պատմվածքների առաջին տողեր, բաներ  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մարի ջան, էս մրցույթին դեռ ինչքան կա, մի բան դիր կարդանք: Գոնե մի թիզեր, մի թրեյլեր: Պատմվածքների առաջին տողեր, բաներ


մենակ ե՞ս եմ, թե՞ էլի մարդիկ կան, որ էս մրցույթին չեն մասնակցելու  :LOL:

----------

ivy (29.01.2014), Ruby Rue (29.01.2014), Sambitbaba (29.01.2014), Այբ (01.02.2014), Շինարար (29.01.2014)

----------


## Այբ

> մենակ ե՞ս եմ, թե՞ էլի մարդիկ կան, որ էս մրցույթին չեն մասնակցելու


Մենակ դու չես: Ես չնայած երկու հատ գրել էի, բայց որոշեցի չմասնակցել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մենակ դու չես: Ես չնայած երկու հատ գրել էի, բայց որոշեցի չմասնակցել:


մասնակցի էլի, ես որ հավես անեմ, կվերջացնեմ, կմասնակցեմ:

----------

Այբ (02.02.2014), Արէա (01.02.2014)

----------


## Smokie

> մասնակցի էլի, ես որ հավես անեմ, կվերջացնեմ, կմասնակցեմ:


Ժամանակը չի սպառվե՞լ օրվա սկզբով: Մեզ մնացել ա մենակ սպասել հրապարակմանը: :Pardon:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժամանակը չի սպառվե՞լ օրվա սկզբով: Մեզ մնացել ա մենակ սպասել հրապարակմանը:


դե Մարին մինչև գա, դնի գործերը, կարող ա հասցնենք ուղարկել:  :Jpit:

----------


## Վոլտերա

Հաշվի առնելով մրցույթի ֆորմատի բարդությունն ու մինչև հիմա ուղարկված պատմվածքների քանակը որոշեցի մեկ ու կես շաբաթով երկարացնել մրցույթի ժամկետը: Այս անգամ վերջնական. Պատմվածքները կարող եք ուղարկել մինչև փետրվարի 13-ի օրվա ավարտը: Ուղարկված պատմվածքները կտեղադրվեն հաջորդ օրվա երեկոյան: 
Հլը մի հատ ակտիվացեք ու գրեք, ի  :Beee:

----------

Chuk (01.02.2014), Smokie (01.02.2014)

----------


## Smokie

Ես թեմատիկ հեղինակներից միայն Վիլլյամ Սարոյանին եմ շատ կարդացել: Մնացածների ստեղծագործություններին ու ոճերին կամ քիչ եմ ծանոթ, կամ ծանոթ չեմ: Հա՛, մեկ էլ Գրիմ եղբայրներին եմ կարդացել մի ժամանակ :Blush:

----------


## ivy

Սպասեիք՝ միանգամից գարուն գար։
Էս մրցույթի հանդեպ հավեսս ու հետաքրքրությունս լրիվ սպառվեց։

----------

Sambitbaba (01.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սպասեիք՝ միանգամից գարուն գար։
> Էս մրցույթի հանդեպ հավեսս ու հետաքրքրությունս լրիվ սպառվեց։


մարդ կա, նոր ա հետաքրքրությունը սկսվում  :Angry2:

----------

Վոլտերա (01.02.2014)

----------


## Այբ

Լավ կլիներ, եթե մասնակիցների անունները վերջում հրապարակվեր:

----------


## Claudia Mori

Այ մարդ էս մրցույթը չավարտվեց ?  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (09.02.2014)

----------


## ivy

Եկեք Մարիին էսօր հինգ նոր գործ ուղարկենք, որ բարիանա, վաղն էս մրցույթը սկսի   :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եկեք Մարիին էսօր հինգ նոր գործ ուղարկենք, որ բարիանա, վաղն էս մրցույթը սկսի


ես երկու հատ վաղը կուղարկեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Մի հատ հարց… էս տարվա տասներեիքին ա՞ թե մյուս…

----------

Վոլտերա (12.02.2014)

----------

